# serrasalmus_collector



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

I apologize for your wrongful persecution, even though I didn't participate.







I would like to see you write an indepth article on your trials and tribulations regarding your expierences with piranha breeding. I too hope to breed my Red Belly Piranhas one day. At the moment they are just babies, but I am trying to go ahead and get prepared. Any information that you could provide would be great.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Piromaniac Posted on Apr 22 2004, 01:04 AM
> * I apologize for your wrongful persecution, even though I didn't participate.* I would like to see you write an indepth article on your trials and tribulations regarding your expierences with piranha breeding. I too hope to breed my Red Belly Piranhas one day. At the moment they are just babies, but I am trying to go ahead and get prepared. Any information that you could provide would be great.


Let's keep this type of nonsense via PM. Starting an opening thread like this will only get you deleted and closed.

You may also contact me via PM if you have a problem with it. Also, you may also read previous threads on breeding P. nattereri already pinned so not to get into redundant threads. If you have a specific question at that point, I'm sure our qualified expert breeders will answer your questions.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Piromaniac Posted on Apr 22 2004, 01:04 AM
> > * I apologize for your wrongful persecution, even though I didn't participate.* I would like to see you write an indepth article on your trials and tribulations regarding your expierences with piranha breeding. I too hope to breed my Red Belly Piranhas one day. At the moment they are just babies, but I am trying to go ahead and get prepared. Any information that you could provide would be great.
> 
> 
> ...


 I am a decent breeder. There are pictures of my breeding validated on P-fury. What are you saying Frank????

Your Breeding crue are the only people allowed to share what has worked in their home aquarium??? I keep better records of my progress either possitive or negartive than most. If the guy wants me to utilize my freedom of expression on a public forum, and you deny it.. That is wrong..

You being the science guys has gone really to your head. We are all hear to learn what others have done. There is no carved in stone method of breeding piranhas. If there were, there would be no breeding section. I just want to post pics, and share my experiences with all that are curious. Just because the interests of one, aren't yours; doesn't give you the right to close the topic. Just maybe other people are also interested in what has been done by others.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> serrasalmus_collector Posted on Apr 22 2004, 01:35 AM
> QUOTE (hastatus @ Apr 22 2004, 01:21 AM)
> QUOTE
> Piromaniac Posted on Apr 22 2004, 01:04 AM
> ...


Now, if you don't have any further "proof" of successful breeding program, then this thread is bottomless pit. But I will leave it open for you to vaciliate.


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

I didn't mean to step into a hornets nest here. I was just being a little sarcastic in the first line of my post. I wasn't trying to offend any one!!!

The information that I am seeking from Serrasalmus Collector was information regarding HIS success, equipment, water parameters, methods that he is currently using, ect. I am sure there are others out there that would find the info useful. That is why I posted in the forum and not a PM.

I have read previous post regarding piranha breeding. I was just trying to broaden my horizons with information from other sources.

Hastatus.....Can you expain to me what I have done to get such a harsh response from you?? If need be you can PM me.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Piromaniac Posted on Apr 22 2004, 02:02 AM
> I didn't mean to step into a hornets nest here. I was just being a little sarcastic in the first line of my post. I wasn't trying to offend any one!!!
> 
> The information that I am seeking from Serrasalmus Collector was information regarding HIS success, equipment, water parameters, methods that he is currently using, ect. I am sure there are others out there that would find the info useful. That is why I posted in the forum and not a PM.
> ...


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

hastatus said:


> > Piromaniac Posted on Apr 22 2004, 02:02 AM
> > I didn't mean to step into a hornets nest here. I was just being a little sarcastic in the first line of my post. I wasn't trying to offend any one!!!
> >
> > The information that I am seeking from Serrasalmus Collector was information regarding HIS success, equipment, water parameters, methods that he is currently using, ect. I am sure there are others out there that would find the info useful. That is why I posted in the forum and not a PM.
> > ...


Hastatus.....

I read the breeding post that are pinned. I found them very informative and well put together. I am just trying to absorb all the info that I can. I saw the pics on another post of serrasalmus_collector's babys and figured that he might have something to contribute.

I formally apologize for my sarcasism. I will try to refrain from it in the future.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> I read the breeding post that are pinned. I found them very informative and well put together. I am just trying to absorb all the info that I can. I saw the pics on another post of serrasalmus_collector's babys and figured that he might have something to contribute.
> 
> I guess I am a little lost on the "experimental" end of this post. Can you elaborate please??


Boy, talk about opening a dam







Tell you what, I'm a bit tired now and its near my dinner time. What I suggest is go through all the old threads and you will read all about SC's experiments. It'll be self-explanatory. As for the fishes photos, those are of S. maculatus, one of the easiest fishes to breed since they breed year-round.

They were once classified as S. spilopleura and you can also find reference books on them as S. gibbus, the wrong science name. Hiroshe Azuma wrote an entire article on breeding this fish. And its not as complex as some would lead you to believe. If you follow the same parameters as P. nattereri then they will breed in time. Matt from Predatory Fish successfully bred them a few years ago, don't know if he has any articles posted or not there. I helped him set up his breeding program which he kept very simple. I think he goes under Matt19 or something like that. And is a member of PFURY as well.

Later~


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

My macualtus breeding methods to me work and are sucessful... They spawned 5 times last year in 3 months, and have started 1 time this year.

To *me*

That does constitute a sucessful breeding operation. But that is just for 1 perticular fish. The fish I am exploreing, I will honor franks request, and say nothing about them.

I have heard of others breeding golds and spiloCF. I would love to hear what they did, and what in their opinion lead to sucess.


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

I did go back and read the previous post. I see what you meant by experiment. I edited my post and took that part out......sorry.

Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Here are some pics of some fry. About 5 week old... S.Maculatus


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Frank is correct. These fish are extremely easy to breed... No tricks at all.









I can't help but wonder how many times they will spawn this year. They are now adults. Last year they were still somewhat juviniles.

They didn't start breeding untill Mid June last year, and continued up untill early October. They started a little early this year.. Around March.

Seeing is believing. Before October, expect to see alot more from me. Pics of fry , hopefully a few more species will spawn for me this summer...


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Those lil buggers have very large eyes!







Good work Serra Collector.


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

Beautiful fish serrasalmus, you always seem to have excellent looking fish. Good luck with them in the future!!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Mattais19 is his name. Lemme see if he still has the data he kept.


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

because of their close relationship, are gold spilo just as easy to breed as mac's, and are you able to sex them?


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

1piranhaman said:


> because of their close relationship, are gold spilo just as easy to breed as mac's, and are you able to sex them?


 In theory they should breed identical. As for sexing; No. They are not sexually dimorphic. The only difference is the size. Typically the female is larger. But based on age and feeding the size difference isn't 100% accurate. I have employed microscopic sexing of my fish.

When they reach a sellable size some sexed S.Maculatus may be released to the public. I will be keeping 30 of each sex for my own studies, and curiosities. I am delving deeply into this one particular fish. Hopefully it may shed some light on the others.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Please no more PM's or calling me about selling fish. I am not a fish seller or supplier. I am a hobbyist exploring breeding.

I will let the cat out of the bag. Remember when I 1st came here I thought piranhas were over priced. I also said I would try to change it. Well I am. There was a member here that informed me 3 inch gold piranhas are $50.00 in the State of Tennessee. That hurt me to my heart. Those I sell to pet shops in Michigan, I won't deal with them if they sell for more than $7.00. There are members here that can validate that.

My goal is to have 2000 or more 2-3 inch fish by July. I am planning on a tour of some states. (Indiana, Kentucky, Tennessee, and Illinois) I have found a dealer to help me. He may be matching my quantities with Cariba. We will be contacting wholesalers, and pet shops in those states. Hopefully this will bring some of the prices down, and fund more of my breeding operations. I have also received IM's about the State a Missouri, it will be looked into. This is how I chose to spend my week and a half vacation this year. So hopefully this will let more people understand I want to help all hobbyists. Few people have actually tried to make a change. I keep my word. This southern state supplying adventure has already been put in progress.

And for those that have sent me nasty PM's saying I don't like dealers. Well you know who you are, it it's not true. Use logic. I breed fish, and they sell fish. There will always be a natural harmony with dealers and me. Those that work with me, and sell me stock; I return the favor and provide them babies.

This trip helps everyone. Fish become more economical, I can fund more projects, and the people I'm working with get kick ass clientele. It is my belief that we all spend tons of loot on maintaining the wonderful fish. Dropping the prices may just bring in more hobbyists.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I think this thread is no longer useful and smacks too much of commercialism. Even with the plea they are not selling fish.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> serrasalmus_collector Posted on Apr 27 2004, 01:30 PM
> Please no more PM's or calling me about selling fish. I am not a fish seller or supplier. I am a hobbyist exploring breeding.
> 
> I will let the cat out of the bag. Remember when I 1st came here I thought piranhas were over priced. I also said I would try to change it. Well I am. There was a member here that informed me 3 inch gold piranhas are $50.00 in the State of Tennessee. That hurt me to my heart. Those I sell to pet shops in Michigan, I won't deal with them if they sell for more than $7.00. There are members here that can validate that.
> ...


I am reopening this thread after I recieved a PM from SC with the following:

*I apologize for giving the wrong impression to what I meant to say. I just don't want people to continue to ask me for fish. *

The rest of the PM is of no value and no point in posting here. I hope everyone will consider his words and no longer bother him for such requests. Perhaps in stating that, SC will also no longer self-promote his interests in selling.


----------

